# Donkey, Llama, or Dog



## LittleFarmLife (May 24, 2014)

We just bought two acres last fall and the entirety of the back acre is covered in woods and poison ivy as well as disgusting amounts of english ivy that the previous owners let run rampant. We are looking at getting a couple of goats and our youngest daughter has been asking for a donkey since we moved in. My question is, which is better as a herd guardian, donkeys, mini donkeys, or llamas? We also really want a dog that will be a good herd guardian, and family dog so any suggestions as to breed would be fantastic!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 24, 2014)

Dog is your best bet, but they do take time and training. Make sure they are raised with lots of human attention and basic commands and they will be fine companions. I have 3/4 Anatolian and 1/4 Great Pyrenees and they are wonderful with kids.


----------

